# Zoe



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww she's having so much fun! Superdog!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

That's an awesome picture!!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

she is pretty! that looks like so much fun. I cannot even trust my dogs in an open field. we have loads of hay fields out here, and i was out with Ruckus off leash. I thought he had a rock solid recall... but not when there is a cat around! i can call him back mid chase with a rabbit, but not a cat! so i am scared to let him off again. it took about 1 hr for me to find him because he ran into the woods.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Zoe is a gorgeous dog!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

that's a great shot


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

beautiful picture of a gorgeous dog!:smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, that's really a wonderful shot! The beautiful colors of your dog amidst the bright green grass is really beautiful to look at!:smile:


----------



## Snoop (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats a great picture! she looks like she is having a great time running!


----------

